# archery range close to west jordan



## iceman (Jan 31, 2010)

im new in wj need to get my son practicing for the hunt his first year eny ifo will be helpful.


----------



## Lannolin (Jun 5, 2012)

Close to you is Full Draw Archery, I think they only go up to 20 or 30 yards, but might be a good start for your son. 
8385 Allen St
Sandy, Utah

I personally have never shot there, but did have some work done on my bow, seemed like good guys there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Datus archery is a better option. Become a member for about 140 bucks a year. This gives you an indoor range up to 40 yards and an outdoor range up to 85 yards. You get a key and can access the range 7 days a week 24hours a day. We also have a kids league which i help coach that runs year round. Right now the kids league is on every friday. It starts at 7:00. There are 25-50 kids that attend every friday. The range also has bow presses so you can work on your own crap.

If you dont want to fork over the 140 bucks your kid can shoot for a dollar on the kids league and get actual coaching.


----------



## iceman (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

So does that mean you will be there this thursday at 7:00?
First time is free for you and your kid.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Where is Datus archery located?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Birdbow said:


> Where is Datus archery located?


7998 S. 1300 W.


----------

